# Minecraft ruining my life???



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

Ive think been too addicted to minecraft that I skipped school just to play it 
I have to admit im pretty rich but I stopped hanging out with my only friend but when I do hang out with her I still think about how can I be the most richest player in the server.
I know you might say that I should keep playing it because its awesome, I kinda agree the problem is my grades got worst that I have the lowest grade in the entire high school level.

The worst part my parents have given up on me they stopped talking to me and one time when I tried to make a conversation with my mother and she just said that You know, I wish __ was my daughter instead you're just wasting money playing that game. My dad used to visit me once a week but for the last few months all the time he visits im just playing that game and its been months that he didnt visit us...

Im not trolling this is for real. Its like when im trying to concentrate on anyting it always pops out on my mind


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I dnt understand how anyone can like that game lol. Never mind get addicted to it >.<

I feel maybe ur getting satisfaction from this game becos ur real life is lacking something. Ur living vicariously thru this game and i think alot of ppl on here can understand this.

Its sad to hear ur parents have somewhat 'given up' and sort of dnt know what to do about this addiction u have. I cant offer any advice other than perhaps... Get another hobby that will stimulate ur brain and hands and actually does something positive and helpful to ur surrounds. Maybe join a club, read a book. Learn a to play musical instrument?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

hm try forcing yourself to do revision and stuff, i was lazy as hell in high school but managed to get my grades up a lot in year 11 since i done terrible in year 10


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I was addicted to an MMO for a really long time, I skipped so much school because of this MMO I played I almost had to go to court for all the days I missed. I played the game for 7 years and I still play it every now and then, but now I'm not addicted to it anymore. I'd say no to hanging out with friends a lot and I pretty much never did my homework, I'd stay up til around 12-1am and then wake up at 6 to go to school.

I got pretty consumed with this game. I suggest you get yourself out of the habit now, do your homework and after your finished you can play minecraft if you have the free time, don't procrastinate it and just get it done as soon as possible so you have more time to play. Finish the things you need to do before you play MC. I'm not saying you'll turn out like I did but it's a very bad habit to get into, trust me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

China (and Korea I think?) has internet addiction rehab camps. Maybe those should come to the west.


----------



## yrocis42 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm a video game addict too for a long time. I used to be really bad and spend all of my free time on the game. But I realize, and maybe it is true for you too idk, that I was spending all of my time on there to escape reality. I had my friends on there and it was easier to talk to them than to go out in public and talk to real people lol. Sometimes I still go back to gaming and have a long run of being an addict to it, but i have to snap myself out of it. Games can be crazy addictive. When you are in the real world, you are thinking of the game. It's not healthy to spend all of your time in the game. Maybe you can try to limit yourself and cut back a bit?


----------



## Simply (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm usually a lurker here but this post struck me a bit because I can relate, and I decided to make an account just to respond. I also use to play minecraft a lot too, it was fun and I had a good time talking to other people who also liked minecraft. I started playing minecraft my freshmen year in high school up until (technically) recently.

To elaborate, between late-freshmen and early-junior year is when I was really into it, I was a regular on this one moderate sized server and I made some good friends. I can still remember all of the friends I made on that server about 2 years later, and ever since minecraft came out on the iPad and I see my little sister playing it, I reminisce about that time and have nostalgia. That server I spent a good chunk of my life on is now shut down, everything is erased and everyone moved on to something else. Reminiscing about minecraft made me want to play it again, and I did as soon as I had winter break for college (which is approximately a month break). For 2 weeks I spent my time on this one pretty great server, and I had fun. But as winter break continue to pass by, I knew college was going to start up again soon. So what did I do? I gave away all of my things. That is how I quit, quitting cold turkey. I wasn't as addicted to the game as I was before, but I just didn't want to be tempted to play anymore.

Thinking back on it, although I did have a great time, I regret not being more involved in high school. I regret not joining a club or sport, or being involved other things like music (chorus) or drama. Tomorrow is the beginning of my second semester in college, and I'm hoping to be more involved. I'm not exactly sure what I'm trying to say with this, but I just wanted to share my experience. You're still young, only 14 so you're like a freshmen in high school right? (If you're in the U.S). Now is a perfect time to get involved in school. You don't have to quit cold turkey, but you could if you don't want to be tempted anymore. You may be a bit sad with all the lost time if you do quit as such, but just know it'll be okay. I'm guessing you've been playing for 3 years top? You have a good 50-60+ years left of living


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ a great post , and some great advice . 

Life is to lived in the real world doing real things achieving real goal . 

You made it big in the fake world now it's time to make it big in the real world where it really matters and armed with the knowledge of that ( which you have learned from the game ) and being 14 you have a head start on almost every one else . Time to start studying and become something great . 

Hard work now means easy life forever 
Easy life now means hard work forever . 
It's that simple


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know why so many people into that game? I guess maybe there was a hard learning curve for me to get into it.


----------



## wallcat (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been playing Minecraft a little bit recently too :b. My friends and I got a server between us and I've been building lots of things. I'm not a big Minecraft fan, but when I have a creative project going I can get hooked. I do every so often get hooked on a game, usually an MMORPG. I think it happens a lot because I often need the escapism. Games are a place where my anxiety doesn't often follow me. Games also got me through school when I was dealing with a lot of bullying issues and feeling very depressed. Perhaps you have your own reasons for wanting to spend time on Minecraft rather than going to school.

Games can help us to deal with things and make us feel happy. In moderation we can gain benefits from playing, but you also have to be careful not to become too reliant on the game. A bit of escapism is fine, but you can't run away from your life either. Usually for me I'll be hooked on a game for a few weeks to a few months but eventually I'll move on. Your parents are probably just worried about the time you're putting into it and not sure how to react, so it comes out as anger or dismissal (it also doesn't help that games have had to go through a lot of negative press in their time.) If you can re-assure them that the time spent on the game isn't harming you or that you're going to take more responsibility for your grades despite spending a lot of time in the game then they might take it better.

I'm not really sure what advice can help with game addiction - if this is what you feel you have - because mine tends to be temporary and doesn't affect my real life too badly. The Extra Credits game addiction videos are quite good though - 



.


----------



## thedead (Oct 6, 2014)

Well,, let me tell you a similar story about myself too.. in late 2008, i started playing a game called spineworld on miniclip(now migoland,, i guess)and played it for about 3 years from 5th grade in which i interacted with much elder people around 20 years old. they did now about me and thought i was cool,, but when they chatted with me in skype, they knew that i was having bipolar disorder and started attacking me, even today, i remember all those guys who changed in a matter of days and how it changed from being a hero to a target. today, i regret myself wasting my childhood on that game and suffer from nostalgia. also, i think of what they might be doing now(really anxious to know that). I suggest you to stop playing the game or else the present will be a regret to you


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I wasted my high school years playing world of warcraft 11 hours a day. Don't do that. I suggest you throw your minecraft cd in the trash and never play it again. Use high school to make friends, develop social skills,make experiences, lose your virginity etc... Don't waste it on a game unless you are playing it with real life friends.


----------

